
Ask HN: Anyone who doesn't want to switch job because of excellent co-workers? - johngorse
I&#x27;m 38, in IT from 2003, did switch 6 full time jobs in my career. Almost every week for the last year I received 2 or 3 job offers, some of them with far bigger salary that my current position. I declined all of them, because I don&#x27;t want to leave my current team. They are excellent co-workers, even friends, we have a great time togehter. Where is a breaking point in salary for you, that you would switch  job in my case?
======
dontknowme
I'm a similar situation. My current position has excellent work/life balance,
excellent colleagues, interesting work in itself and I'm basically having fun
most of the time. I would _not_ switch under normal conditions. The salary
though has been stagnant for years and it has been my main crux for some time
now. Being handled by HR, I also know it's essentially non-negotiable, despite
not being an economical limit for the company. If I had a family or some
bigger expenses (like a house or a new car) I would have to quit.

I'm actively looking, but no other job was interesting enough for me to
consider yet. I won't switch for a job I'm "forced" to do unless it was paid
at least three times my current salary, which would only be possible if I
would relocate too.

It's sad really. A 10% bump in my net salary would keep me glued here for
several more years.

------
cimmanom
Have you tried using those offers in negotiating a higher salary where you are
now?

